# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  Hi's And A Sleep Mask

## phoenelai

When I was doing research for "entering lucids from Ganzfeld" and or testing an entrainment file (DELTA or THETA tones) I was wearing a regular soft sleep mask. I noticed in most cases I was able to experience Hypnogogic Imagery on about 75% of the test. I was wondering if it was the audio that was doing this or does the black sleep mask assist in anyway shape or form? If anyone has noticed these due to a sleep mask please reply, I&#39;m facinated by this possible discovery&#33;

Thanks&#33; :yumdumdoodledum:

----------


## phoenelai

> When I was doing research for "entering lucids from Ganzfeld" and or testing an entrainment file (DELTA or THETA tones) I was wearing a regular soft sleep mask. I noticed in most cases I was able to experience Hypnogogic Imagery on about 75% of the test. I was wondering if it was the audio that was doing this or does the black sleep mask assist in anyway shape or form? If anyone has noticed these due to a sleep mask please reply, I&#39;m facinated by this possible discovery&#33;
> 
> Thanks&#33; :yumdumdoodledum:
> [/b]




Well since I&#39;ve been testing DreamMaker and not using audio files; I do notice that the HI&#39;s apparently seem to get enhanced by the dark sleep mask. This may be a great aid for people who have a hard time catching them while drifting off to sleep. I&#39;d like to hear some other results from anyone using a sleep mask and what kind of images are they seeing. Mine usually pertain to something involved with Light. Abstract color tones and patterns. Then sometimes they are images as clear as a dream image.

----------

